# Catalin/ Bakelite Imperial F/P



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks to Gary Max for the blank! I've added the explanation of Catalin below.
*Catalin* is a brand name for a thermosetting plastic popular in the 1930s. Chemically, it's a phenol formaldehyde resin. Catalin is a cast bakelite product, with a different manufacturing process (two-stage process) than other types of bakelite resins (without using fillers such as sawdust or carbon black). Catalin is transparent, near colorless, rather than opaque, brown, so unlike other bakelite phenolics it can be dyed bright colors or even marbled. This has made Catalin more popular than other types of bakelite. In the 1930-50's it quickly replaced most plastic consumer goods.
 Catalin was not a durable product. It tended to shrink and crack as it aged. Also, due to oxidation, it changed color as it aged. This caused some every interesting effects when radio cabinets were made from Catalin. [1] Catalin radios are highly sought after by collectors.
 Catalin is a trademark of the American Catalin Corporation.
 Catalin cast bakelite is perhaps the most worldwide recognized plastic used in fashion accessories and fine, expensive jewelry.

Just for MLK A close up of Lou's Nib not Nip:biggrin:


----------



## marcruby (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice pen!!  Catalin and bakelite are several of my favorite materials.  It develops an amazingly high gloss.

Marc


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 3, 2008)

Does make a beautiful pen.  Great job.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice JOB, Roy!!!!

How did you drill it?  I have had cracking problems, while drilling.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful pen. Nice work.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 3, 2008)

Ed, I was warned that it would crack during drilling so I glued a waste block on the bottom and slowed my DP to 250 RPM did not drill all the way through (but you know that). Sharpen the bit on the Drill Dr. if you have one. DO NOT cut it off on the table saw use the band saw DAMHIKT. Drill only 1/8th inch at a time and spray water in the hole (PITA) but it worked for me, the waste block was used in case I went to deep as both blanks were cut just 1/4 long.      





ed4copies said:


> Nice JOB, Roy!!!!
> 
> How did you drill it?  I have had cracking problems, while drilling.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 3, 2008)

Roy I hope there is not a test on this later.

The nib leaves a lot to be desired, but the pen looks fantastic.

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Roy!!!

You have more patience than I!!!

However, I haven't made a PEN from it, YET!!
Guess I better make it a Saturday project - SEVERAL cups of coffee and LOTS of pens in between and MAYBE I could be that patient (or not)!!

Again, nice job Roy!!!!


----------



## fernhills (Oct 3, 2008)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Roy I hope there is not a test on this later.
> 
> The nib leaves a lot to be desired, but the pen looks fantastic.
> 
> Mike


   Hi,  what do you mean the nib leaves a lot to be desired ?   I am about to do a few of these pens for the 1st time. Big investment for me and i want to do them justice. I think the pen looks perfect.


----------



## talbot (Oct 3, 2008)

What a lovely combination and great end result!
Thanks for showing and for the definition.
regards, Bill


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job Roy! Beautiful pen!

Unlike the bakelite, that catalin is pretty translucent stuff. You did a great job on not having the tube show! (BTW, if you want some more let me know :biggrin:.)


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 3, 2008)

fernhills said:


> Hi, what do you mean the nib leaves a lot to be desired ? I am about to do a few of these pens for the 1st time. Big investment for me and i want to do them justice. I think the pen looks perfect.


 
Carl, MLK was giving Roy a bad time. Roy almost always dresses his fountain pens in an upgrade Heritance nib. Especially in the higher end kits. 

If you are interested check out Lou's (DCBluesman) listing in the Most Valued Vendors Form.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 3, 2008)

Princess, thanks for coming to my defense yes the nib leaves much to be desired and will be changed, damn that Mike he always catches my screw ups. A Heritance F/S nib will be on it before the days out. Also be sure to paint the tubs on Catalin,as Printcess said they are very translucent.   





PR_Princess said:


> Carl, MLK was giving Roy a bad time. Roy almost always dresses his fountain pens in an upgrade Heritance nib. Especially in the higher end kits.
> 
> If you are interested check out Lou's (DCBluesman) listing in the Most Valued Vendors Form.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 3, 2008)

Roy you know I cant pick on your turning, finishing or designs so I have to find something to razz you about.


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 3, 2008)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Princess, thanks for coming to my defense yes the nib leaves much to be desired and will be changed, damn that Mike he always catches my screw ups. A Heritance F/S nib will be on it before the days out. Also be sure to paint the tubs on Catalin,as Printcess said they are very translucent.


 
MLK, sometimes Roy does leave you an easy one though!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a very beautiful pen, and the history lesson was great too!


----------



## papaturner (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful pen......Excellent work.


----------



## txbob (Oct 3, 2008)

I got to see that pen in person today, and it's beautiful! I love the antique yellow color.
txbob


----------



## VisExp (Oct 3, 2008)

Stunning looking pen Roy!


----------



## winpooh498 (Oct 3, 2008)

I love the blank! Great job!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang, Roy you aren't just another pretty face!  That is a beautiful pen and the history lesson with all those links was almost as impressive!


----------



## marionquill (Oct 3, 2008)

I love it, great job!
Jason


----------



## bitshird (Oct 4, 2008)

Roy that is a a beautiful pen, I wish I was skilled enough to turn a piece of Catlin, it did make an exquisite pen.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW!


----------

